# Galaxy Samsung Pocket s5300 google play has stopped unexpect



## siimee11 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi

I have a problem with Galaxy Samsung Pocket s5300 google play has stopped unexpectedly.

When trying to go on Google Play it gives me an error "App store Google play The application (process com.android.vending)has stopped unexpectedly?"

Ive tried hard reset, factory settings and nothing is working.

Thx for the help


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

http://valuestuffz.blogspot.com/2015/09/fix-process-com-android-vending-stopped-android-error.html
the methods to try.


----------

